# Any of the Hardcores Going to Try ND this Weekend?



## maple lake duck slayer (Sep 25, 2003)

Love hearing the stories about people shooting birds super early and super late in the season. Looking at the snow line/forecast I don't see it being out of the question that some birds could be seen this weekend in southern ND. I won't be out for a couple weeks, so gotta live through you guys.


----------



## greenc (Mar 20, 2008)

YYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEERRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSS :rock: :rock: :rock: :rock: :rock: :rock: :rock: :rock: :rock: :rock: :rock: :rock: :rock: :sniper: :sniper: :sniper: :sniper: :sniper: leaving friday


----------



## jcnelsn1 (Oct 28, 2008)

I plan on giving it a try.


----------



## EllendaleND (Dec 25, 2011)

Ya, I live here. So once i see one goose I am going out.  :sniper: :beer:


----------



## Codeman (Mar 9, 2010)

I am thinking of giving it a try sunday with sat temps supposed to be very warm hoping a bunch of birds will move in.


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

I heard a lot of hunting reports and they were all pretty much the same....lots of migrating birds and very few that decoyed. Same story for us. Thinking about heading to SD in a few days as I'm tired of the front push.


----------

